# M42 Adapter for Canon 550D



## Boombeat (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all, recently i found two old cameras which i didn't even know about lol. They have a Helios 44m-4 lens f2.0 and the other one is a Chinon f1.8 . I want to try these lenses(especcialy for night photography) but have problems choosing which adapters to buy(from ebay). I opened up the Helios lens already and blocked the pin in place so that i can focus manually. Any suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

you should surely use eBay to find the mount adapter!


----------

